
Geoffrey Hill, 'one of the greatest English poets', dies aged 84 - tintinnabula
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2016/jul/01/geoffrey-hill-one-of-the-greatest-english-poets-dies-aged-84
======
vonnik
Many of his wonderful poems are available here:
[http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-
poets/poems/detail...](http://www.poetryfoundation.org/poems-and-
poets/poems/detail/48462)

~~~
pm
Thanks for this. I had never read any of his poems, I'll have to do that now.

------
oh_sigh
I could have swore Varys would appear in later episodes...

